# [SPOILERS] New Villager Photos + Frames!



## Oblivia (Mar 18, 2020)

As some of you know (or have seen the new staff avatars), I was given access to some of the new game assets from a friend of mine, which included what appear to be villager portraits! If this wasn't exciting enough, some of the villagers are wearing hats in their photos, and although I haven't kept up on all the NH news, it's apparently possible for the animals to wear hats as part of their ensemble this time around. How fun will it be to match the in-game hat to the one shown in each photo, especially in Portia's case?! Here's a preview of a few hat-wearers, and also the new villagers that I'm sure will be hot commodities over in the VTP.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 18, 2020)

That's really cool! Can't wait to see it in-game.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 18, 2020)

Jay looks like he wants to be a Bug Catcher from Pokemon. Portia looks like she's ready to go to the Kentucky Derby. Kody looks like he's ready to go to a rodeo.


----------



## Ama (Mar 18, 2020)

My boy octavian!!
Yes. I love this.


----------



## thisisausername (Mar 18, 2020)

these all look amazing!! I can't get over Raymond though I need him on my island so bad


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 18, 2020)

This is incredibly cute! I love that they spiced up the pictures a little with accessories the villagers can wear. Jay looks adorable!


----------



## cheezu (Mar 18, 2020)

They can wear hats and other accessories. This was already shown in the trailers.
These photos are so cute though!


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 18, 2020)

I should also mention that each photo in the file is shown with 8 different frames, so this could definitely mean an option to swap out the frame on every photo you receive. Below are all the frame types:


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

why does Portia look she's at her husbands funeral trying not to laugh bc she killed him


----------



## Kurashiki (Mar 18, 2020)

these are so fun! octavian looks so funky in his hat


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 18, 2020)

Omg Portia is so freaking elegant and gorgeous. I need her. I can’t believe I let her move out of my new leaf town :’(


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 18, 2020)

They've chosen like...the perfect hats for each of them. <3 Loving Jay's style and looking forward to seeing the hats/accessories in-game on all my villagers. Ahhhh so soon!


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 18, 2020)

Portia looks so cute! I haven't had her in an AC town since Wild World many years ago, really hoping she'll move to my New Horizons island at some point.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 18, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> why does Portia look she's at her husbands funeral trying not to laugh bc she killed him



this is literally so funny to me thank you for that image in my head


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 18, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> why does Portia look she's at her husbands funeral trying not to laugh bc she killed him



Oh god, why'd you say that? Now I can't unsee it! LOL XD


----------



## java_finch (Mar 18, 2020)

If the frames are customizable, that's amazing news! I collect pictures, but there's very few I could actually place in a regular room without them looking out of place.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 18, 2020)

These are so cute! I especially love the last one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



achbran03 said:


> why does Portia look she's at her husbands funeral trying not to laugh bc she killed him



LMAOOOOOO omg xD


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

this is amazing, thanks for sharing


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 18, 2020)

Have you got a link to all of the pics? Thank ya!


----------



## Magicman (Mar 18, 2020)

I wana see em all man!


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 18, 2020)

CalSamurai said:


> Have you got a link to all of the pics? Thank ya!



I have them all, though for now they're just stored in a .zip on my PC. If/when the people doing the actual file dumping choose to make them public I assume they'll spread relatively quickly.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Mar 18, 2020)

These are so fun!!!!

Previous photos were a bit bland. These have some sass!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 18, 2020)

Aww, cute! I can't wait to see.the one of O'Hare uwu


----------



## Trundle (Mar 18, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I have them all, though for now they're just stored in a .zip on my PC. If/when the people doing the actual file dumping choose to make them public I assume they'll spread relatively quickly.



One dumper on Twitter (I just realized dumper is not the best name...) has released all furniture + clothing now.


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

i love the way these look! it'll be cool to see all of the pictures and their lil outfits and backgrounds :')


----------



## Magicman (Mar 18, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I have them all, though for now they're just stored in a .zip on my PC. If/when the people doing the actual file dumping choose to make them public I assume they'll spread relatively quickly.


Can you post del?


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

Would be nice, would love to have bobs, but, hopefully someone posts them soon enough!


----------



## mirrormirror (Mar 18, 2020)

These are so precious! I love how the pictures got an upgrade c:


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

bro these are so cool. i love all the different frames omg


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 18, 2020)

im so excited for Judy!


----------



## digimon (Mar 18, 2020)

the photos looks so sleek and nice! and i absolutely love that we get different frame options! that's awesome


----------



## Fey (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks for sharing—all your new avatars look great!

I’m loving how they’re all unique and add even more personality too each villager with the poses, outfits and backgrounds! 
The customizable frames are a neat addition too; maybe I’ll actually display them now that they’ll fit in with my decor better


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 18, 2020)

Someone just posted some more on Nookipedia.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 18, 2020)

Cute!


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Someone just posted some more on Nookipedia.



Oh? I couldn't find them :-(


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 18, 2020)

shendere said:


> Oh? I couldn't find them :-(



It's right here, 

WARNING SPOILERS!


Spoiler



https://nookipedia.com/w/index.php?...s&filefrom=PinkyPicACNH.png#mw-category-media


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> It's right here,
> 
> WARNING SPOILERS!
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Riley9 (Mar 18, 2020)

The pics are so cute


----------



## Fey (Mar 18, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> It's right here,
> 
> WARNING SPOILERS!
> 
> ...



OMG Poppy straight up looks like she’s from The Sound of Music lol Amazing! 


Spoiler: Poppy’s Pic







So many are really adorable and detailed—both my favorites and villagers I’ve not paid much attention to yet ^ｪ^


----------



## iofuu (Mar 18, 2020)

Does anybody have Filbert's photo?


----------



## Licorice (Mar 18, 2020)

Jay looks precious


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 18, 2020)

I LOVE this! I was thinking about the portraits having different kinds of frames but I didn't think they'd actually add it. These look fantastic, I can't wait to see and get my dreamie portraits!


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 18, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> It's right here,
> 
> WARNING SPOILERS!
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for posting these!! I found Velma's picture through the link and I ADORE IT SO MUCH -- SHES SUCH A CUTIE AND HER OUTFIT IS PRETTY



Spoiler: Velma's pic


----------



## Fey (Mar 18, 2020)

galactickat4240 said:


> Thank you so much for posting these!! I found Velma's picture through the link and I ADORE IT SO MUCH -- SHES SUCH A CUTIE AND HER OUTFIT IS PRETTY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She looks darling in that cardigan! Some of these outfits suit the villagers so well and really improve/accentuate their overall design!


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 18, 2020)

Fey said:


> She looks darling in that cardigan! Some of these outfits suit the villagers so well and really improve/accentuate their overall design!



Agreed! I love seeing the variation of outfits on the villagers now, while the patterned ones were cute some of them never really suited the villagers as well as the outfits now! I love seeing all the outfits the villagers are wearing


----------



## Verecund (Mar 18, 2020)

Wow, those look great! Why did they make Filbert's mouth so massive, though?

Apart from that, most of the rest look great! I love the diversity in the backgrounds and poses.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2020)

BRUH PORTIA LOOKS SO ADORABLE OH MY GOOOODDDDDD


----------



## iofuu (Mar 18, 2020)

Verecund said:


> Wow, those look great! Why did they make Filbert's mouth so massive, though?
> 
> Apart from that, most of the rest look great! I love the diversity in the backgrounds and poses.



Where's Filbert's? I've been looking on nookipedia and they haven't updated it

Oh nvm, I didn't realize there's other pages to scroll through


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

Spoiler: bob











He's really vibin with island life huh


----------



## Licorice (Mar 18, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> Spoiler: bob
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bob truly is iconic


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

Spoiler: paolo











and Paolo doin a different kinda vibin you good bud?

- - - Post Merge - - -

they're are all so cute

- - - Post Merge - - -

but why is stinky green and sweaty
edit: guess he's always been green, huh... second question still stands


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

I LOVE HER



Spoiler: blanche rly out here


----------



## Fey (Mar 18, 2020)

*Anybody else notice that many of their outfits are not the same as the ones from the renders?*

I wonder what that means, if it isn’t just that the designers decided to go with different looks.
First I thought it could just be their outfit for another season, but in many cases the clothes are similar in seasonal style (like two different summery dresses)

Super intrigued to see which outfits they’ll actually wear, or when they’ll wear what! ^ｪ^



Spoiler: Coco’s Outfits


----------



## Licorice (Mar 18, 2020)

Fey said:


> *Anybody else notice that many of their outfits are not the same as the ones from the renders?*
> 
> I wonder what that means, if it isn’t just that the designers decided to go with different looks.
> First I thought it could just be their outfit for another season, but in many cases the clothes are similar in seasonal style (like two different summery dresses)
> ...



I need that layered dress for my character. Super cute.


----------



## ariesmoon (Mar 18, 2020)

SO CUTE ! i need cocos asap


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 18, 2020)

Just want to say thank you for putting spoiler in your op!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 18, 2020)

Spoiler: I am not disappointed <3



Look how cute!!


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 18, 2020)

Hahaha I just love Biskit's



Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 18, 2020)

Squeaky said:


> Hahaha I just love Biskit's
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That shirt.. It's beautiful. He's already one of my favorite villagers but that just makes him 100x better


----------



## Bosca (Mar 18, 2020)

Omg... finally seeing Tangy and Daisy! And I love what they are wearing! I do hope Tangy's classic chain gang tee is accessible, but I love the new look. I also love the action shot of some of the villagers.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 19, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> Spoiler: bob
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Found my new profile pic, lol.

Seriously, those villager pictures are just amazing. Saw the ones of Tiffany, Ruby, Tasha and Snake and I love them so much.


----------



## matchaman (Mar 19, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I have them all, though for now they're just stored in a .zip on my PC. If/when the people doing the actual file dumping choose to make them public I assume they'll spread relatively quickly.



Do the people who are doing the file dumping have a twitter or some sort of handle we could follow? Really wanna see the pictures in the frames lol


----------



## cheezu (Mar 19, 2020)

My gosh! I feel like even the villagers I didn't particularly care for look so cute now.


----------



## OLoveLy (Mar 19, 2020)

OMG ! They are so so cute ! Can wait to have all ! ･ﾟ･(｡>ω<｡)･ﾟ･


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 19, 2020)

While I was looking for my two favorite black villagers. (Not being racist) One of them looked generic while one looked absolutely perfect!



Spoiler: This one is generic enough.













Spoiler: And this one just captures his hobby too well.


----------



## digimon (Mar 19, 2020)

Spoiler: puck












beyond perfection, he is so cute


----------



## moon_child (Mar 19, 2020)

A lot of the villagers are way cuter now than in New Leaf!  This is great. I won’t be too choosy. Lol.


----------

